# E/S Team!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Poor Em has posted loads of times for us to get a team!!

Im in, anyone want to join me


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

come on girls

lets show them what we are made of

lets do it to show how much we value this wonderful wonderful site

its just one hour of your time  

between you all am sure we can get a magical team!

thanks to kate for posting  

Em


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I would if I could but I posted a thread on the donor sperm/egg board just before there was 1st mention of a team on here. 

I'm not sure if I can be on a team and a reserve for another but if I can, then I will  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

i think u  can be a reserve on a team and a player on a team although if u ended up with both teams playing each other u couldnt sit as a reserve kind of


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

glad we cleared that one up!!!

COME ON GIRLS


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Im up for it girls count me in what ever your trying to do .

Jeanette


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too i'll join your team   is it like a pub quiz team??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup pub quiz team without the booze!!

*MAZ!!!! *


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OK OK im in   Looks like there is only 2 of us for the Derby girls so im switchin teams sssssshhhhhhhhhh dont tell them   

luv sally x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How many do you need? I'll join if you want me!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

we need 

4 team players

and 2 reserves

Em

be fab to have the e/s board represented


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!! 

We got:

Me
Miranda
Sally
Jeanette

so we need 2 reserves now!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

guess you did not see i posted and said i'd join!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Sorry Ally hun!!!   Sorry!!!

Ok we need one more, where is that MAZ!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok Girls have got our thread sorted on the G&B section (its a knockout) we need one more reserve though. Come on someone, pretty please!?!? 

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you Kate for organising the E/S Team


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Am I in? When is it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hello Ladies

Thanks for getting a team sorted 


Miranda7 said:


> Yay! Am I in? When is it?


Check out the link in my signature hun 



sallyanne1 said:


> OK OK im in  Looks like there is only 2 of us for the Derby girls so im switchin teams sssssshhhhhhhhhh dont tell them
> 
> luv sally x x


Ermm have you told them 
~Dizzi~


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

ew Kate that was a first for me don't really go on any of the other threads   but found the thread for the quiz and saw I'm on the team too great thank you ever so..... will you remind me closer to the time when the quiz starts i can see it's not till April but I'm sure being a bit blond and a bit 4getfull I'm sure i will 4get cheers my dears
 allyson x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh Sally are you on 2 teams??   tut tut!!!

Ally, I will ask someone to remind me and I will remind you!!  

We can whoop some   girlies!!!

Maz.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Certainly will! Is there a prize? A free fertility treatment for the winners?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

nope, 10,000 bubbles for the winning team though! and the knowledge that we are the smartest thread on the whole of FF!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We have to prove that?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh I like your style!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I like it too - now spread the word!

We still need teams 

~Dizzi~


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls

i am down as one of the team members for this what do i need to do can someone tell me so i know please thanks 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Have to answer questions hun!!

Its starts April (15th I think??) in chat. Im not 100% sure myself at the mo but Im sure we will see updates soon. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok . cheers hun 

Jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

This is a general knowledge quiz, right? Do we all just answer as we go?
I've had a few probs with chat, but I'll have them ironed out by then hopefully!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello Ladies - the Quiz will start in April ( it would have been sooner but we are both away )

you need to look on girl & boy talk which is the social boards of FF there is a sub board called "its a knockout" if you click for notifications in that area you will get updates as we post them 
we will be contacting teams in the week before to remind everyone and someone has suggested a dummy run!
So prehaps we will arrange a "saying hi" meet in the chatroom that week.

Hope this helps - please check out G&B and the sub board for the quiz
the link is in my signature 

~Dizzi~


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ta Dizzi! 

We will all be kicking   soon!
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We are up against the Yorkshire Girls!!!

Is everyone still up for it?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes - when is it again?
I'll have to sort my chat room issues out before then...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Miranda you need to keep an eye on the "its a knockout board" you have your own thread over there
Click the link in my signature to go directly there 

Ps go to tech help too - and sort out the chat room issue! ASAP!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My bl**dy chat room issue is still not sorted! Looks like tiscali are the main culprits.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, I SEE - I'm on Tiscali too. That could explain it...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh NOOOOOOOO

You need to give them hell or ask for your MAC codes and change IPS ASAP!!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it possible to use the chat room if you're on Tiscali? I've always had trouble - thought it was McAfee!


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 
Girls 

My brother is a top IT consultant he has said to try accessing the chat via internet explorer instead of your normal service provider. hope this helps you all 

good luck Jeanette

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette, Im on a mac so wont be able to do that but it has given dh an idea! He will be trying later!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

jetabrown said:


> hi
> Girls
> 
> My brother is a top IT consultant he has said to try accessing the chat via internet explorer instead of your normal service provider. hope this helps you all
> ...


Failing that Firefox might work too 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Firefox works!!! Im sorted. 

Miranda, can you try firefox??
xxxx


----------

